# Uber driver robbed, kidnapped 74YO victim with help of masked man



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/r...ed-74yo-victim-with-help-of-masked-black-male








TAMPA, Fla. - Hillsborough County deputies are searching for a second suspect involved in a strategic Uber robbery, kidnapping on Halloween night.
On Tuesday, a 74-year-old woman ordered an Uber at the Seminole Hard Rock Casino around 9 p.m. The Uber driver, Christian Kirby Noda, 21, picked up the victim to drive her back to her residence. Noda, of Orlando, told the victim he needed to check the air of his vehicle's tires and stopped at a Shell gas station off of Highway 301, in Tampa.

Deputies say that while Noda was attending to his vehicle, a masked black male approached the vehicle and told the victim, who was seated in the right front passenger seat, to exit the vehicle and get back into the backseat.

The victim, who was in fear of her life, complied and sat in the backseat, according to deputies. Noda told the victim, "do what he says, he has a gun" and sat in the driver's seat.
Deputies say that at that time, the unknown black male ordered Noda to drive the vehicle to several banks and withdraw money from the victim's debit card while the unknown black male removed two five hundred dollar poker chips from the victim's purse.

The unknown male and Noda drove the victim to a Speedway Gas Station in Dover and ordered her to exit the vehicle. Deputies say that Noda and the unknown male switched seats and the unknown male drove the vehicle away.

Deputies determined that the victim's debit card was used in several locations in Polk and Osceola Counties.

Upon interviewing Noda during a non-custodial interview, he told he was not a victim, but that he actually had planned to rob an Uber passenger. He stated that he specifically drove to Tampa from Orlando to find a passenger.

He told officials that this plan "was his strategy" and that his accomplice was armed with a replica firearm.
Deputies say that there is no evidence at this point that the victim was targeted prior to exiting the casino.

Post Miranda, Noda declined to make a statement. Deputies found the two missing poker chips in Noda's possession.

Noda turned himself in to authorities at the Osceola County Jail where he was charged with Armed Robbery and Armed Kidnapping. Deputies say they are still working to arrest the second suspect.

_Mary Stringini is a digital reporter for ABC Action News. Follow her on Twitter @MaryWFTS._


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stay classy, Uber.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Just like those Orlando guys...

Cant make any money there...

So figure they are getting desperate...

Butt...prolly just an idiot...

Doin the stupid thing...

He didn't figure he'd get arrested...??????

Rakos









PS. Don't take it too personal Orlando drivers...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

how was the victim able to get around the usual $1,000 dollar a day withdrawal limit placed on most debit cards ?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> how was the victim able to get around the usual $1,000 dollar a day withdrawal limit placed on most debit cards ?


It was two $500 poker chips. No amount was given for the ATM withdrawals. Armed robbery and armed kidnapping, Noda should be able to continue his Uber career in about 15-20 years.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It was two $500 poker chips. No amount was given for the ATM withdrawals. Armed robbery and armed kidnapping, Noda should be able to continue his Uber career in about 15-20 years.


it said several banks, which would imply there were multiple withdrawals of atleast 500 or so

if they went to atleast 3 then that means that there were atleast 2 withdrawals of likely 500 each, any successive would be over the normal amount any bank would allow in one day, outside of going inside the withdraw the money


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Armed robbery and armed kidnapping, Noda should be able to continue his Uber career in about 15-20 years.


Not in Hillsborough County (Tampa), or Polk (Lakeland), or Osceola (Kissimmee). In Ft. Lauderdale, or West Palm Beach, or Gainesville, he might get time served. But in those three counties, he's gonna do serious time.

There are some weak points in the investigation, but over there, he's in trouble.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Not in Hillsborough County (Tampa), or Polk (Lakeland), or Osceola (Kissimmee). In Ft. Lauderdale, or West Palm Beach, or Gainesville, he might get time served. But in those three counties, he's gonna do serious time.
> 
> There are some weak points in the investigation, but over there, he's in trouble.


Kidnapping is a federal and state offense. I'm sure if the feds see a weak punishment from the state of Florida than they will step in.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

Uber should allow drivers to licence carry weapons. Criminals know we're not supposed to be armed.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I wonder how they broke him? Without a confession, they have nothing. Also, who leaves the casino with chips? They are easy to lose & worth nothing outside of it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

He confessed because he was in possession of the stolen poker chips..

The story says they found them on the uber driver. It was his cut of the robbery.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> I wonder how they broke him? Without a confession, they have nothing.


I'm sure all those ATMs that they stopped at had cameras, there was probably a camera when the driver originally stopped at the Shell station to check the air in the tires (where the kidnapping originated) and the Uber tracking from the GPS on the phones. I wonder if grandma was smart enough to press record on her phone? That cute young Uber driver will receive his anal wake up call in prison. 
If anything like that ever happened to my mom then prison would be the last thing the suspect would have to worry about.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Just like those Orlando guys...
> 
> Cant make any money there...
> 
> ...


Someone actually found a way to make money driving uber in orlando...

No offense taken..


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Kidnapping is a federal and state offense. I'm sure if the feds see a weak punishment from the state of Florida than they will step in.


I could be wrong, but I think the federal offense is only for kidnapping for ransom -- which this was not.

But the young lad has some difficulty, and more because of the cameras you mentioned, and the victim's testimony, than anything else. Any time a police agency talks about things said during a "non-custodial interview" I'm betting whatever the subject said gets tossed. But they don't need -- and probably don't even want -- his confession. They got him.

It's a shame. He looks like a nice young man with a promising Uber career ahead of him.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

llort said:


> Uber should allow drivers to licence carry weapons. Criminals know we're not supposed to be armed.


How would that help in this situation? Lol



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm sure all those ATMs that they stopped at had cameras, there was probably a camera when the driver originally stopped at the Shell station to check the air in the tires (where the kidnapping originated) and the Uber tracking from the GPS on the phones. I wonder if grandma was smart enough to press record on her phone? That cute young Uber driver will receive his anal wake up call in prison.
> If anything like that ever happened to my mom then prison would be the last thing the suspect would have to worry about.


There was a recent murder down here at an atm and they caught the guy in 18 hrs I think will post a link when I get to a computer


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JimKE said:


> It's a shame. He looks like a nice young man with a promising Uber career ahead of him.


Jeffrey Dahmer looked like a nice young man too.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Once again making Florida proud :/


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Jeffrey Dahmer looked like a nice young man too.


Dahmer had a number of looks. Theodore Bundy looked like Mr. Professional almost all the time.

This loser has Middle School Dropout all over his face. It cracks me up that he had a "strategy!" LMAO.

Thank goodness the old lady wasn't hurt.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I could be wrong, but I think the federal offense is only for kidnapping for ransom -- which this was not.


What i can see, it's a federal offense IF the victim is taken across state lines, or more than 1 person conspires to take someone across state lines.

However, it seems the FBI can take jurisdiction of the investigation if they believe the victim has been taken across state lines.

So this would fall under state laws...

Robbery

(2)(a) If in the course of committing the robbery the offender _carried a firearm or other deadly weapon_, then the robbery is a felony of the first degree, punishable by imprisonment for a term of years not exceeding life imprisonment or as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.

"Saying you have a gun" well that's hard to prove you didn't have a gun...

Kiddnapping
(2) A person who kidnaps a person is guilty of a _felony of the *first degree*_, punishable by imprisonment for a term of years not exceeding life or as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.

The state has to prove...


First, the prosecutor with the State Attorney's Office must prove at trial that the defendant used force, _*a threat of force*,_ or *acted secretly* to imprison, abduct or confine another person against his or her will.

Second, the prosecutor with the State Attorney's Office must prove at trial that the defendant had _*no lawful authority to confine*_, imprison or abduct the other person.

Third, the prosecutor with the State Attorney's Office must prove at trial that the defendant acted with the intention to do _*one* _of the following:
inflicting bodily harm upon the other person;
terrorizing the other person;
interfering with the performance of any political or governmental function;
_*holding the other person for reward or ransom*_;
hold the other person as a hostage or shield; or
_*holding the other person to facilitate or commit another felony which must be specified*._

_777.011 Principal in first degree.-Whoever commits any criminal offense against the state, whether felony or misdemeanor, or aids, abets, counsels, hires, or otherwise procures such offense to be committed, and such offense is committed or is attempted to be committed, is a principal in the first degree and may be charged, convicted, and punished as such, whether he or she is or is not actually or constructively present at the commission of such offense.

*10-20-life.
The use of a fire arm in the commission of a felony is a 10 year minimum.*

_
I'm just a law school dropout but...
The uber driver in question is looking at 2 life sentences.. 
One for kidnapping, and one for armed robbery, because they were working together.

*Armed robbery- up to 30 years
kidnapping- up to 30
*
so min of 10 years, max of 60

10-60 won't be a short prison term,


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Florida's uber law talks about felonies committed within the last 5 years...

Oops, I made a mistake. Certain felonies disqualify a person from driving for uber. Also, uber might not be around 10-20 years from now.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

jonhjax said:


> Florida's uber law talks about felonies committed within the last 5 years...
> 
> Oops, I made a mistake. Certain felonies disqualify a person from driving for uber. Also, uber might not be around 10-20 years from now.


Sdc can't get felonies lol


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

llort said:


> Uber should allow drivers to licence carry weapons. Criminals know we're not supposed to be armed.


So you think if you're armed you can protect yourself from an armed psycho, do you? You watch to many movies. ;-)


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I could be wrong, but I think the federal offense is only for kidnapping for ransom -- which this was not.
> 
> But the young lad has some difficulty, and more because of the cameras you mentioned, and the victim's testimony, than anything else. Any time a police agency talks about things said during a "non-custodial interview" I'm betting whatever the subject said gets tossed. But they don't need -- and probably don't even want -- his confession. They got him.
> 
> It's a shame. He looks like a nice young man with a promising Uber career ahead of him.


How is it not kidnapping for ransom? She just paid it herself along the way.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> How is it not kidnapping for ransom? She just paid it herself along the way.


There is a term for this type of kidnapping.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Express_kidnapping

*Express kidnapping* (Spanish: _secuestro exprés_, Portuguese: _sequestro relâmpago_), is a method of abduction where a small immediate ransom is demanded, often by the victim being forced to withdraw money from his or her ATM account.[1]

Known in the US since at least 1986,[2] they are more commonly associated with urban areas of Latin America, such as Mexico, Venezuela, Peru, Brazil, and Argentina.[3] In some parts of Latin America, express kidnappings known as a *millionaire tour* (in Spanish_Paseo millonario_), involve an innocent taxi cab passenger and a criminal driver, who stops to pick up associates. The passenger is taken to a variety of ATMs, and forced to "max out" their bank card at each.[4]


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0371939/

Yep, been around a long time in Latin America. This film from 2005 is worth a watch.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

llort said:


> Uber should allow drivers to licence carry weapons. Criminals know we're not supposed to be armed.


Armed Uber Drivers. SMH.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Michael1230nj said:


> Armed Uber Drivers. SMH.


UberGun (X and Poop)
UberKill (XL and higher)


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

llort said:


> Uber should allow drivers to licence carry weapons. Criminals know we're not supposed to be armed.


Maybe you didn't read the story. The driver was the criminal.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

brianboru said:


> Maybe you didn't read the story. The driver was the criminal.


Then probably an Illegal.



Michael1230nj said:


> Armed Uber Drivers. SMH.


It won't be like the ending scene in Taxi Driver because Uber drivers go through back ground checks! LMAO

(*warning The following scene from movie Taxi Driver is rated R and not intended to be viewed by viewers under 17):


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

That wasn't the final scene. He becomes a Hero for saving her in the final scene. Great Film started a whole new era in Realism.


----------

